# Thinking of Suiciding



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 2, 2009)




----------



## bigboi3 (Apr 2, 2009)

haha. nice one.


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 2, 2009)

bigboi3 said:


> haha. nice one.


hehe, thanx

sorry i put in the wrong place! :$


----------



## Chris of Arabia (Apr 2, 2009)

I moved it over here - hopefully you'll feel this is a more appropriate location


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 2, 2009)

Chris of Arabia said:


> I moved it over here - hopefully you'll feel this is a more appropriate location


yes it is the right place

thank you


----------



## soods (Apr 2, 2009)

"step down from the window and we can fix everything!!! yes! we can even fix your crazy blue hair!!!"


----------



## vandolera (Apr 2, 2009)

awesome picc super cute =]


----------



## Al-Wazeer (Apr 3, 2009)

soods said:


> "step down from the window and we can fix everything!!! yes! we can even fix your crazy blue hair!!!"


hehehehe , maybe in heaven he'll get better hair !


vandolera said:


> awesome picc super cute =]


thanks for the comment


----------

